# Anyone else a Grand Theft Auto Widow??



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

My dh who is 32 has just got GTA and is playing it non stop   Any body elses dh playing it??

It was the fastest selling game of all time.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh yes - he is 36 and has been on it most of the night and is on it now!!!  He does get totally obsessed with Xbox games - really annoys me at times, as do they noises they make!!!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

YES   
while he is playing I even have him chatting about it on his headset to his mates  
Well it does leave me with more time on FF and the net


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Im lucky my DP not got it yet! im sure it will be his next purchase.

Is it anygood? 

None of them have been as good as GTA Vice city i loved the music in that one xxx


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

yeah my dh has bought it and has been playing it non stop as well
it seems to be pretty good and i like the music on it and the radio stations are pretty funny

but as shellebelle said more time for me on the net lol

but my poor ds2 has been coming in from school and coz i wont let him watch the game, hes been going out with his mates or going into his bedroom to watch dvds or play on the ps2 every now and then he comes out and asks if dh has finished yet lol


tattyxx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

superstar84 said:


> He don't even play it properly tho, so I don't see the point of wasting £40 on it!
> 
> Men eh!!!


Funny thats the same as my DP, he gets stuck on a mission and leaves the game lying forever


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am quite lucky as I told him to pre-order it and he didn't   He doesn't have one now and is gutted!  

xxxxx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes my DH bought it too.  He's been talking about it for weeks and weeks until he finally came home with it.  He gets completely obsessed with these games.

He gets up for work at about 4am so goes to bed early but many a time he's said he's going to bed and I've heard annoying noises coming from the spare room!  Hate the games where he's shooting people and all I hear is machine guns!  But as Shellebelle said gives me more time on the net!

Susan
xx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

I am also a GTA IV widow but in a different sense, my DH works for the company that published the game, so he has been working 14-16hr days and most w/ends for months, but the good news thanks to all your DH's+ it's bonus time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Me a happy 'widow'.now.........

Jennie
  x


----------

